# Grrruuuuuunnnge!!!!!



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

here's where it started kiddos! Neil Young & Blue Cheer notwithstanding, these guys invented Grunge...

[video=youtube;b4ExOt3LM_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4ExOt3LM_o[/video]

in case you don't know, the skinny guy in the Mickey shirt is Stone Gossard. the chick on bass in the pirate shirt with the shoulder pads is Jeff Ament, both later of Pearl Jam infamy. Lead singer is Mark Arm of Mudhoney and the dude hiding in the wings on the left is Steve Turner, also of Mudhoney.

1986!!!!!


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

more goodness from the originals... this song makes chicks wanna fuck for some reason...
[video=youtube;St0h5f9cwRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St0h5f9cwRc[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;1LLu2FAb7NY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LLu2FAb7NY[/video]
not a personal fave but they must be included in any intelligent thread on Grunge History, and they gave us Matt Lukin of Mudhoney!


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;QriuavB63-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QriuavB63-U&feature=fvst[/video]
more pioneers of the format. these guys are why flannel was cool for a while.


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;vrKZ92O8FE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrKZ92O8FE8[/video]

the best band from Seattle you've never heard: Swallow.


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;1JXrlFeDtrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JXrlFeDtrU[/video]
Tacoma WA badasses; SEAWEED!!! buddys of mine too!


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;zpNVkj_m6JQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpNVkj_m6JQ[/video]
best SubPop band not from the pacnorwest; The Fluid, from Boulder CO


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;0XvgYy_z8x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XvgYy_z8x0[/video]
Tad. nuff said.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 6, 2011)

yay old AIC 

[video=youtube;P8weRgsN744]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8weRgsN744[/video]

[video=youtube;gvbaCscLi3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvbaCscLi3M[/video]

[video=youtube;DQI6jBqzeJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQI6jBqzeJk[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I knew those jokers would make their way onto this thread... AIC is actually a hesh band that moved to Seattle to cash in on the trend. Mission Accomplished, but there's far better true examples of the genre. and Layne was a cat person. to his detriment... reason #48 why i hate cats.


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;tWZ9ihZ_TUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWZ9ihZ_TUw[/video]
these chicks rock way harder than AIC


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;cbAbMZEt4Uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbAbMZEt4Uw[/video]

i know i put this in the punk thread, but it really belongs here...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;D20S86c7g3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D20S86c7g3s[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

AAALLLLLLLready! hence this thread. But Mudhoney are really a punk band; ask em, they'll tell ya the same thing. By far my personal favorite out of the whole grunge scene was these guys.[video=youtube;Qp7P_S3AipI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp7P_S3AipI[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;KRqgYdY7e7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRqgYdY7e7I[/video]
probably my favorite song by them... gut wrenching shit if you've ever been in love with a junkie.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;PdiCJUysIT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0[/video]

come on, neil has to be one of the fathers of modern day grunge, and this song is a good example of it.. this is southern man, fuck, i think southern man is more rocking.. god damn decisions..


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

AHAHAHAHA you beat me to the L7 punch, Racer![video=youtube;YBAbH_ZCzN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBAbH_ZCzN0[/video]

Down at the creek, smokin pot
eats the rest so she don't get caught
blows M80s off in the halls
got so much clit she don't need no balls


\m/


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> [video=youtube;KRqgYdY7e7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRqgYdY7e7I[/video]
> probably my favorite song by them... gut wrenching shit if you've ever been in love with a junkie.


well, i do think i love myself, lol.. but ive got ten years clean off of dope..so  but still picking up what your putting down, lol..


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

wow... ten years; dude that's bad ass. real talk. don't take it for granted. I did & woke up 20 years later in a really fucked up life. been off methadone just over a year now & off dope entirely since thanksgiving before last. Jah & my Wife to thank for that.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

yah, well i'm still on methadone, but what can you do.. i'm on a low dose of 40 mg's, but i would like to get off of that shit soon too.. i'm a lil nervous though tbh as i'm doing sosoo good and i really don't want to go back out and use heroin ever again, so i'm quite aprehensive about coming completely off of it.. idk, one day..


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;igR-ypkIKnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igR-ypkIKnU[/video]
Arizona Stoner Grunge!!! WoooooHooooo!!!


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

alright, if we're countin Neil, we gotta include Blue Cheer; where Mudhoney stole their sound[video=youtube;nU5uDozoSSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU5uDozoSSM[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/k0t0EW6z8a0[/video]

just because, i don't really need to explain this one, do i??


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> [video]http://youtu.be/k0t0EW6z8a0[/video]
> 
> just because, i don't really need to explain this one, do i??


yeah, no conversation on real grunge can be complete without hittin this topic. heroin was a different scene in the early 90's. it was weird... my worldview got really warped in that time. it's hard to think you're failing when you're shootin dope with Jane's Addiction & readin poetry with Perry really high. but it ain't cool. Scored for Kurdt once too, right before my friend beat him up during their concert for smashing the sound board that belonged to my other friend


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;FB6szA9Uu-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB6szA9Uu-A[/video]
at this show right here!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

i can't belive i've never seen nirvana.. they used to play all the time at the club i've seen most all of the bands i have, the city gardens in trenton, but for some odd reason i never went.. kick myself pretty much every day for missing them.. the club could have only held maybe 500 people at the most, and it would have been the best place on earth to see nirvana..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

the club used to have a mailing list, and they called the mailers the punk cards.. heres a few i found online.. check out all of the killer bands that have played there if you can see them..
i even just bought three punk card t's... too cool for school..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

damn, i was kinda afraid of that.. its a lil too small like that, but if you'd like to bobby, you can just google city gardens punk cards and have a looksy at some of the killer shows they had there, i'm sure you'd appreciate it..


----------



## Steve French (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;h9AjYfGMZaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9AjYfGMZaA[/video]

If blue cheer counts:
[video=youtube;tapfbMD4nyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tapfbMD4nyM[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP Andy Wood. a true loss to the scene...
only a know nothing wouldn't count Blue Cheer. the Fathers of FuzzRock!!! \m/ Electro-Harmonix FOREVER!!!! those old Russian ladies made a mean pedal!


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;j3mlqnDZVe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3mlqnDZVe4[/video]
I LOVE FUZZ!


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 9, 2011)

I also count these guys. This first album fucking owns! the whole thing. not one shitty song. and they were on SubPop. I have this SubPop 7" 
[video=youtube;Hgzw_4rF86M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgzw_4rF86M[/video]
best drum roll ever.


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;fvn0PnjL_z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvn0PnjL_z8[/video]

oh God, how did i forget THIS song for this thread!?!? oh, cuz it's a country song, but hey; It's on SubPop
"The Greatest Rock N Roll Band In The World" THE SUPERSUCKERS!!! \m/


----------



## Steve French (Apr 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;QX5wtEmwR5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX5wtEmwR5k[/video]

I wonder if anybody listens to these or just posts their own?


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 10, 2011)

i almost posted a Love Battery song yesterday.... anybody remember Crackerbash?


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Yu1Onn5_oSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu1Onn5_oSY[/video]
i love this version too...


----------

